# Living In Dubai



## benfarzad (Dec 1, 2010)

What would be the pros and cons about living in Dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Could this thread be merged with a previous same sort of thread?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Pro - you live in Dubai.
Con - you live in Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

benfarzad said:


> What would be the pros and cons about living in Dubai?


Any chance you could be more general with you question?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Pro - you live in Dubai.
> Con - you live in Dubai.


:clap2:

I was going to say:

Pros - Weather and money
Cons - Weather and money


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There have been alot of what you like about dubai, what you dont like about dubai threads. Do a search and you will turn up with alot of info.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

For us

Pros: 
Its cheaper than NZ to live/eat/do pretty much anything
Travel is cheap and easy - very central so weekends away are a breeze
Tax-free income
BEAUTIFUL weather (though its a bit much in middle of summer its lovely to be able to go for a night time swim etc) 
Amazing exposure to foods/cultural events you wouldn't often see in NZ 
Good, clean and cheap public transport

Cons:
Family isn't here  
Its extremely hot in summer
the drivers are nuts
People are transient so often act in ways they possibly wouldn't otherwise both personally and professionally 
You get stared at a LOT if you are fair and female


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

1) Income is tax free but there are many indirect taxes

2) Weather can be called "beautiful" only 5 months of the year, i.e. mid-Oct to mid March, when daytime highs are 25-33, and lows are 14-20C.
For a 4 months period in summer , the minimum temperature does not go below 30C, certainly not pleasant !

3) Living is not cheap, but not expensive as well....
Housing is extremely expensive in Abu Dhabi, but much more reasonable in Dubai


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I didn't find the heat THAT bad in summer.. its certainly HOT but we still walked places etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ok I'll play along:

Pros:
Very safe and almost crime free compared to my country
Good salaries that allow a reasonable lifestyle with small luxuries here and there.
Good currency ratio against my home currency so I can save money easier.
Nice, modern and new buildings with nice facilities (pools, gym, steam, etc.)
The beach is just there.
Easy to travel from here to places I could otherwise not afford if I was back home (too far/expensive)
Experience a new culture, new country, have friendships from all over the world.
Life is so easy once you have settled in, it can be as relaxing or hectic as you want it to be.
Don't have kids but looks like is a good place for kids with lots of things to do.
The city is nice and clean and the metro is so nice and modern (I dont' really use it though, but is cool )
Variety of activites to do (sailing, snorkeling, spas, etc.)
Life is pretty much stress free (at least for me, compared to the craziness of Mexico City)
Lovely weather 6 months of the year.

Cons:
Is a long trek from home, can't go unless I have at least 2 weeks free.
Lots of mall but shopping is not that great in my opinion (expensive, last season, etc.)
Internet/media blocking/censorship policies, other people deciding what I am allowed to read, no freedom of speech, etc.
Customer service is hit and miss.
The attitude of some people around here (I am from X country and therefore superior to you, etc.), racism, etc.
Atrocious driving although is much better than a couple of years ago.
Red tape and frustrating procedures
I am sure there are great doctors out there, but I haven't found them, the appointments tend to be very quick/impersonal (less paperwork and more time and attention please)
Miss family and friends and is too far so nobody wants to visit, and no visas on arrival for them anyway
Miss the green and the grass and trees and super blue skies with fluffy clouds
The city attracts some real idiots and scumbags. I know these are to be found anywhere you go, but I think the amounts of selfish and arrogant idiots per square meter is higher here than back home by far.
Very hot during the summer (but from hot and sunny to cold wet and depressing, I prefer hot and sunny)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Pro - you live in Dubai.
> Con - you live in Dubai.


Wandabug, you are a riot!  
Your posts always make me smile



Jynxgirl said:


> Could this thread be merged with a previous same sort of thread?


Aye..... agreed. 

If you do a search, you will find what you seek.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I think its interesting to get the points of view of curently active forum members.. and how they find it now.  


I am going to add to my pros list 
The safety (and it feels safe.. I am happy to walk the streets at night by myself and never feel threatened) 
The ability to make this place whatever you want it to be.. similar to Izzys post. You can make this place as fun and party-like, as casual, as social, as anti-social, as focussed or as relaxed as you like  I think thats a combination of the varied lifestyles of expats from all over the world.. and also a part of it is that you don't have the same expectations/obligations you tend to have when you have family/long term friends near (brithday/xmas/weddings/meet ups etc).


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well if you stay here long enough then you are bound to develop some long term friendships unless you expect to get into fights with them every now and then. Say before Xmas, you get into a fight with your friends so you don't have to buy them gifts and then make up after New Year  The same works for birthdays


----------



## benfarzad (Dec 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Could this thread be merged with a previous same sort of thread?


What is so bad about it, can you shear that please?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Well if you stay here long enough then you are bound to develop some long term friendships unless you expect to get into fights with them every now and then. Say before Xmas, you get into a fight with your friends so you don't have to buy them gifts and then make up after New Year  The same works for birthdays


My brotha from another motha! Haha. Great minds think alike...


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

benfarzad said:


> What is so bad about it, can you shear that please?


The suggestion is: to read first, ask questions later.. that aren't so vague.

There's days and days of reading material that answer your question(s). Took me a while to get my head 'round that too.
:violin::frusty:


Other than that, welcome to the forum. Be prepared to sharpen your fingers if you intend to stick around.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Cons
-Road system is terrible. No ability to turn left. You can see directly where you want to go and you may have to drive an extra 3 or 4 km, or you have to drive 20 km before you can get to a round about to turn around because there is concrete in the center of the roads everywhere. And don't miss an exit... Because when you get off, there is usually no way to turn around as there is no way to turn left anywhere. 
-Trash all over once you get out of the western expat area, which makes up very little of the actual parts of this city. Even in the western areas, it is still quite a bit of trash. I am comparing this to Austin though. It is no more dirty then Houston but then I think Houston is filthy. 
-Beach is a dredged up sand extra saline watering hole actually in dubai. They do try to keep the labourers off the beach but you will get the odd group coming and just googling. And I had an incident... I will never go back to the 'free' beach ever again. 
-Staring at is horrible. I never got used to it. I never go out without someone as it is non stop and people just walk up to me. Half my fault as I have odd days off that no one else has, but because of this, I go hardly anywhere in public unless I aboslutly have to or can get someone to go with me. 
-Electronics are quite expensive. 
-Driving. Men try to get me to stop, hold up their phones, will run along side me on the highway, speeding up and then going faster, etc. Not safe. 
-Racisim. 
-No average joe places to go hit balls. Its the best of the best as usual. 
-Lack of sports for americans. I know its american and everyone says there is more to life then american blah blah, but that is because they can go watch their soccer/football, their rugby, their sports. 
-Animals are not treated well here. It is quite horrible. 
-Shopping here is ridiculously overpriced. 
-How the labourers are treated. Ex - temperature outside mid summer. They get 'off' but then they are stuck laying around under trees and its 45-48 degrees outside. That isnt a break if they are stuck out in the heat still. 
-People being paid based on their passport. 
-Drinking seems to be a past time here for the western expats but then you even see muslim people in the bars, drunk. ?? 
-People here seem to be very open to casual sex. Or maybe I am just too old fashioned. 
-USA bashing. It is so old. 
-Restaurants are over priced and overall the not expensive places are crap chain places. No mom and pops type places. 
-Lack of any type of unity or cohesion. Multi national that do not mesh. 
-Internet blocks are a pain. 
-Frustration of trying to get things done.

Pros
-The tax benefits. 
-Culture diversity. Have gotten to meet people from many different places. Because there is not alot of meshing, I get to see how they live and their customs and such. Example - Indians that i know in the states are americans so they dont have indian culture. 
-Emiratis are fascinating to me. 
-Easy to travel to countries that would be very expensive to go to from 'home'. (I have no desire to go to most of those places though )
-Salary.
-Makes you really appreciate home.
-Lots of bars in Hotels (if you drink, I dont really). 
-Grocery stores are available and do not have to just use the small little type places that most middle eastern countries have. Lots of expat products. 
-There are nice beaches available to go to. Just have to get out of Dubai. 
-There is lots of touristy stuff to do if your familiy was to visit.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

LMAO at Moe and Nightshadow.. I wasn't even THINKING of gifts.. 
It was more the having two lots of family to try to see on xmas day so having to split between the two then having a friend with a birthday the same day who you 'have' to go to birthday drinks with etc.. 

Wheras here we can decide what we want to do for xmas.. and thats what we do  

But I like your theory too


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

benfarzad said:


> What is so bad about it, can you share that please?


Luckily, Jynx did it for you.

And again...

_Cons
-Road system is terrible. No ability to turn left. You can see directly where you want to go and you may have to drive an extra 3 or 4 km, or you have to drive 20 km before you can get to a round about to turn around because there is concrete in the center of the roads everywhere. And don't miss an exit... Because when you get off, there is usually no way to turn around as there is no way to turn left anywhere. 
-Trash all over once you get out of the western expat area, which makes up very little of the actual parts of this city. Even in the western areas, it is still quite a bit of trash. I am comparing this to Austin though. It is no more dirty then Houston but then I think Houston is filthy. 
-Beach is a dredged up sand extra saline watering hole actually in dubai. They do try to keep the labourers off the beach but you will get the odd group coming and just googling. And I had an incident... I will never go back to the 'free' beach ever again. 
-Staring at is horrible. I never got used to it. I never go out without someone as it is non stop and people just walk up to me. Half my fault as I have odd days off that no one else has, but because of this, I go hardly anywhere in public unless I aboslutly have to or can get someone to go with me. 
-Electronics are quite expensive. 
-Driving. Men try to get me to stop, hold up their phones, will run along side me on the highway, speeding up and then going faster, etc. Not safe. 
-Racisim. 
-No average joe places to go hit balls. Its the best of the best as usual. 
-Lack of sports for americans. I know its american and everyone says there is more to life then american blah blah, but that is because they can go watch their soccer/football, their rugby, their sports. 
-Animals are not treated well here. It is quite horrible. 
-Shopping here is ridiculously overpriced. 
-How the labourers are treated. Ex - temperature outside mid summer. They get 'off' but then they are stuck laying around under trees and its 45-48 degrees outside. That isnt a break if they are stuck out in the heat still. 
-People being paid based on their passport. 
-Drinking seems to be a past time here for the western expats but then you even see muslim people in the bars, drunk. ?? 
-People here seem to be very open to casual sex. Or maybe I am just too old fashioned. 
-USA bashing. It is so old. 
-Restaurants are over priced and overall the not expensive places are crap chain places. No mom and pops type places. 
-Lack of any type of unity or cohesion. Multi national that do not mesh. 
-Internet blocks are a pain. 
-Frustration of trying to get things done.

Pros
-The tax benefits. 
-Culture diversity. Have gotten to meet people from many different places. Because there is not alot of meshing, I get to see how they live and their customs and such. Example - Indians that i know in the states are americans so they dont have indian culture. 
-Emiratis are fascinating to me. 
-Easy to travel to countries that would be very expensive to go to from 'home'. (I have no desire to go to most of those places though )
-Salary.
-Makes you really appreciate home.
-Lots of bars in Hotels (if you drink, I dont really). 
-Grocery stores are available and do not have to just use the small little type places that most middle eastern countries have. Lots of expat products. 
-There are nice beaches available to go to. Just have to get out of Dubai. 
-There is lots of touristy stuff to do if your familiy was to visit._


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I forgot one HUGE con.

-Weather. Four months of nice weather does not make up for 8 months of hot weather, with 6 of those being over 100 and never coming below that, even at night. Then the humidity! It was still 95F at the start of Nov during the day. It only got down below 90 mid November. By the beginning of March, it was already back up to 90F during the day, sometimes warmer. By start of April, it was usually over 100. 

Then the pro. 

-Four months of lovely 75 to 85F degree weather. Hardly goes below that during the day.


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Cons
> -Road system is terrible. No ability to turn left. You can see directly where you want to go and you may have to drive an extra 3 or 4 km, or you have to drive 20 km before you can get to a round about to turn around because there is concrete in the center of the roads everywhere. And don't miss an exit... Because when you get off, there is usually no way to turn around as there is no way to turn left anywhere.
> -Trash all over once you get out of the western expat area, which makes up very little of the actual parts of this city. Even in the western areas, it is still quite a bit of trash. I am comparing this to Austin though. It is no more dirty then Houston but then I think Houston is filthy.
> -Beach is a dredged up sand extra saline watering hole actually in dubai. They do try to keep the labourers off the beach but you will get the odd group coming and just googling. And I had an incident... I will never go back to the 'free' beach ever again.
> ...


well, my dubai paradise thread was deleted  , but with this i got my answer...!!

thanks a lot...!!


----------

